# fix'd



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

The object of the game is the be the one millionth reply.
Prizes give out at

Small Prize		  |10 Alan John - WINNER!
Two Small Prizes|100
Medium Prize	  |1000	  
Large Prize		 |10000  
Giant Prize		  |100000
Grand Prize		|1000000

What are you waiting for? GET REPLYING!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 20, 2011)

2


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

no, that's the first reply dude... don't go screwing things up


----------



## Narayan (Nov 20, 2011)

damn.


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

cheating isn't going to get you a prize any faster.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

FIVE

I WANNIT PRIZE


----------



## Narayan (Nov 20, 2011)

sometime it does.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

SEVEN


----------



## Narayan (Nov 20, 2011)

prize


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

>_< no prize


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)

GIMME SMALLISTE PRIZE


----------



## Narayan (Nov 20, 2011)

i'm winning!! i'm winning!!

...


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

Small Prize for having the tenth reply:  Alan John!  Yaaaaaa Yaaaaaa ::fanfare::
And here to present the small prize is the monkey who drank his own pee!
Yaaaaaa!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 20, 2011)

no


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 20, 2011)

1000 get


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

eh?


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 20, 2011)

eh?


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

I CAME


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 20, 2011)

A million.


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

Google.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

You do know that's not going to happen unless you like to post every single thing that's important.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 20, 2011)

mucus said:


> Google. Googol.


FTFY


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> You do know that's not going to happen unless you like to post every single thing that's important.


I need to quote that as it's relative to my interests.


----------



## Necron (Nov 20, 2011)

maybe you should give a prize to more numbers, like the 24th reply


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

No, 25th


----------



## philip11 (Nov 20, 2011)

Googleplex Bigger than infinite.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


>


What he said.


----------



## Necron (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't hear a thing


----------



## mucus (Nov 20, 2011)

Necron said:


> I didn't hear a thing


Quoted for truth


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

​


----------



## mucus (Nov 21, 2011)

oh dude, is that bill nye?
i friggin love the science guy


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 21, 2011)

I always liked Beakman's World better.. Bill Nye is pretty awesome though, eh does good science and makes fox news guy look stupid.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GowSyF0G-o[/youtube]


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

mithrnite, you hijacked the thread!! ;O;


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

what is this...


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 21, 2011)

why not?


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 21, 2011)

40.

60 MORE SPAMPOSTS LEFT


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

Alan John's avatar.. is .... uhm......


----------



## Narayan (Nov 21, 2011)

it's showing an old man being tortured by a woman.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

yuduwhuh?! O.o


----------



## Narayan (Nov 21, 2011)

fellatio.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 21, 2011)

Spoiler:
The two small prizes are mucus' testicles.
They're roughly the same size and texture as "Nerds" candy.


----------



## YetoJesse (Nov 21, 2011)

I thought mucus was like lady ga.... ga.... nevermind -.-' don't feed the trollz...


----------



## Narayan (Nov 21, 2011)

46


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 21, 2011)

Narayan said:


> it's showing an old man being tortured by a woman.


Umm, actually its a picture of one of my fav elder yaoi.
Its showing how Mike-sama is getting penetrated by his grandson Sasuke-kun (and no, its not naruto hentai).


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm not lady gaga.



s4mid4re said:


> mithrnite, you hijacked the thread!! ;O;


I just realized that.


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 22, 2011)

This looks like fun.


----------



## mthrnite (Nov 22, 2011)

HEY SIZZY! Woot!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 22, 2011)

_Return of the 'lak (once again)
return of the 'lak (up jump the world)
return of the 'lak (what's my move)
You knew that he'd be back. (here I go)_

How the hell have you been , Szy?


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys.  Things are good.  Glad to see you two still kicking around.  I see that absolute power hasn't corrupted absolutely (quite yet).   

My brother in law gave me a wii, and I just picked up Skyward Sword.  Thought I'd pop on over to the 'temp and see what was up. 

Lots o' newfangled gadgets and doohickeys I reckon.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 22, 2011)

Szyslak said:


> Glad to see you two still kicking around.  I see that absolute power hasn't corrupted absolutely (quite yet).


No, not entirely. But that spambot button is always waiting, teasing, testing. 
It's a whole new world from the GBAtemp you knew. Different people, different feel, different layout.
But hopefully a similar heart remains. 
Here's a horrifying bit of knowledge for you: iFish is a part of the staff now. 
This wasn't my decision, but you might be shocked how much he's improved since you last saw him. 
The 'temp keeps on expanding at an exponential rate. Hell there are options now that I would never have dreamed about. 
I'm even pushing my mouse across a GBAtemp mousepad and drinking from a GBAtemp mug at this moment. 
(they wouldn't produce the shot glasses and steins I wanted)

But I 'll tell ya what; we deeply miss our high quality old-timers. 
Say you'll stick around and I'll open another Name the Movie thread.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you two still kicking around.  I see that absolute power hasn't corrupted absolutely (quite yet).
> ...


How could you forget to wear the GBATemp Underwear/Panties! ;O;

You even voted "yes" to it... ;_;


----------



## mucus (Nov 22, 2011)

Oooohhhh I like the name that movie thread.... but i'm usually really bad at it. . .

I'd like to make a really long reply and also feel important.
It's difficult for me to make something which is both coherent and meaningful.
While the post may go on, and on, and on. . . it will really have little content.
Much of the post will be filled with fluff and stuff.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I shall continue.
Upon realizing that I've posted an image of H.R. Pufnstuf, apparently molesting a child, I feel compelled to elaborate.
I do not believe that Mr. Pufnstuf is doing anything wrong, he's helping the child up after being assaulted by that piratey fellow.
I mean the piratey fellow pushed the kid. . . No one messes with H.R. Pufnnstuf.

I also want to open a petition to change the title of this thread back to the original title.


----------



## mucus (Nov 22, 2011)

back would imply that it received a title that it already had, preferably the first title this thread was known as.
also you're not playing along if you don't make a post about it.


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 22, 2011)

60 get!


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually, I'm 60.


----------



## mucus (Nov 22, 2011)

^ is correct


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Nov 22, 2011)

post 60 != reply 60


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 22, 2011)

sonofabitch


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 22, 2011)

So, is this basically the 66th reply?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

yes it is.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2011)

No it isn't.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

it is protokun7


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:


> No it isn't.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

now it's 71.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 22, 2011)

This is the seventy-first reply.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 22, 2011)

Narayan said:


> now it's 71.


Nope, now it is.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 22, 2011)

THIS IS 73 REPLY OK

REPLY =/= POST


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

DrOctapu said:


> Narayan said:
> 
> 
> > now it's 71.
> ...


you're wrong whether it's post or reply. 
i see the 100...


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 22, 2011)

and then there was a cow stopping them from their goal


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> and then there was a cow stopping them from their goal


catch that cow!!11


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 22, 2011)

77


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

99


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 22, 2011)

79

Stop cheating!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm not. i'm just confusing people.


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 22, 2011)

80


----------



## Szyslak (Nov 22, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Szyslak said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see you two still kicking around.  I see that absolute power hasn't corrupted absolutely (quite yet).
> ...


Thanks bud.  I think I might just do that.  I miss this place and some of the cool people that make it great.


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

Narayan said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > and then there was a cow stopping them from their goal
> ...


we need more of this.


----------



## 1234turtles (Nov 23, 2011)

original post


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

post original


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

What happened to this thread's name?

anyway, 86


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

mthrnite


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

This is pointless.


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

most things in life are pointless my friend.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

BUT LOLI IS VERY POINTFUL


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

mucus said:


> most things in life are pointless my friend.



HA! How right you are, that's the reason why most people attempt the pointless tasks so they can feel like they have accomplished something. Like this 'thread'


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

7 more...


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

you know that if i get the 100th reply (101 post) then no one gets the prizes, right?


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

You won't


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm pretty sure that the honour will be mine


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

Never!


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

ohhhhh but it will


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

Wow this is tense.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 23, 2011)

Who wants that crap the prizes anyways?


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

Post 100!

    

Like a ninja


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

damnit... now i have to shell out a prize... hang on


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 23, 2011)

This is pointless.


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

wizzerzak here is your double small prize:


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> This is pointless.


I think not, take a closer look:













Looks like a point to me....



mucus said:


> wizzerzak here is your double small prize:



yay I win!


----------



## mucus (Nov 23, 2011)

http://gbatemp.net/topic/314004-the-original-title/page__view__findpost__p__3988312


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 23, 2011)

mucus said:


> wizzerzak here is your double small prize:



OMG, it's so life-like. I can totally see the 3D!!!! Shame it's not the HD 4S version though.....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

...?


----------



## KazoWAR (Nov 24, 2011)

Whats going on in here?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

"the first title this thread was known as"

That's what's happening here.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 24, 2011)

mucus said:


> wizzerzak here is your double small prize:



I remember making that image back in 2009.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 24, 2011)

I remember always thinking it.


----------



## mucus (Nov 24, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> mucus said:
> 
> 
> > wizzerzak here is your double small prize:
> ...


i remember it too, and it's STILL floating around the internet. . .


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok enough trifles

give me the prize and be done with it

BE DONE WITH IT I TELL YOU


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

What prize....?


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 24, 2011)

the prize


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

what prize....?


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 24, 2011)

SHUIT UP


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 24, 2011)

what prize....?


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'll pass


----------



## Luigi2012SM64DS (Nov 24, 2011)

i'll fart


----------



## Necron (Nov 25, 2011)

I will


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

race to 1k.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

This is all Mucus's attempt to get a thread with 1k+ posts so he feels special


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Actually, no. He opened up this thread to see how many people in the eof are stupid enough to waste our times in this thread.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## mucus (Nov 25, 2011)

actually you're both wrong.
i started this thread in the hopes of raising the million posts required to initiate the launch sequence for my doomsday device.
it's a very special device that will only fire when a forum thread has been started in its honour, and when that thread reaches the previously mentioned million replies.


----------



## kevan (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh ok lets get cracking then


----------



## mucus (Nov 25, 2011)

yeah, i wouldn't mind that.  as i'm really atwitter to see if this doomsday device even really works.
i traded a cow and some magic beans for it.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

k cool, Imma be spamming more for doomsday!


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

would i get something if i help?


----------



## mucus (Nov 25, 2011)

you have a chance at the grand prize.
yesssss.
the grand prize of the doomsday weapon device contest....
muwaahaahahahahahahaahah
erhem
yep


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

Great, I shall spam even more for doomsday prizes!


----------



## Thesolcity (Nov 25, 2011)

L33K


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

still a long way to go.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

well then, lets spam more.


----------



## mucus (Nov 25, 2011)

/me tries to think of a witty statement.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

......?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

exactly.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....!


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

nice sig.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

exactly.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

nope.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

ok.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

.....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> .....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ....


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > ....


----------



## Forstride (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 25, 2011)

....?


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 25, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> ....?


----------



## Narayan (Nov 25, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > ....?





Spoiler


----------



## TwistedBlizzard (Nov 25, 2011)

Spoiler








Your Sister
She has nice tits


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 25, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


>


I laughed and then felt bad about it.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 25, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:


>



Urm....
That's rather borderline. If we get any reports on it it'll have to be removed. 
But for now I'm going to go re-watch Wonder Showzen.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Nov 26, 2011)

delete that crap vulpes, please and thanks


----------



## mucus (Nov 26, 2011)

shake shake shake
shake shake shake
shake your groove thing
shake your groove thing!


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2011)

mucus said:


> shake shake shake
> shake shake shake
> shake your groove thing
> shake your groove thing!


That's not how it goes.


----------



## mucus (Nov 27, 2011)

... are you talking to me?
*Looks around*
I don't see anyone else here so I think you're talking to me.
*Snaps his arm, out slides a pistol duct taped to a home made slide.  Its materials consist of drawer parts and belts.*


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

*poot*


----------



## mucus (Nov 27, 2011)

that is not sexy, you shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

.....


----------



## mucus (Nov 27, 2011)

i hate how many ads are on gbatemp now btw.  has anyone else noticed that they've increased tremendously?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 27, 2011)

Right-Click ---> Block Content/Image/Whatever.

Adblock Plus - saving you from eyesore, daily.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 27, 2011)

The ads??

OH NOES IT'S PROBABLY THAT HACKER GUY SAYING THAT HE'D BRICK OUR 3DS!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Necron (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Proto, do you travel through time only or time/space?


----------



## mucus (Nov 28, 2011)

well yeah i have adblock going, but i notice more ads on gbatemp than before.
probably when they updated the doodads and whatnot


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 28, 2011)

Necron said:


> Hey Proto, do you travel through time only or time/space?


Both.

If I travelled through time but not space then I'd get left behind as the planet I was standing on orbited away from me.


----------



## mucus (Nov 28, 2011)

god, i hate that.  time travel can be sooo hectic


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 28, 2011)

Only 182 replies, this could take a while.


----------



## Necron (Nov 29, 2011)

Now are 183


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

.....?


----------



## Necron (Nov 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> .....?


yes, what?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > .....?
> ...


.........?


----------



## Necron (Nov 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


...yes?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


.................?


----------



## Necron (Nov 29, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Necron said:
> 
> 
> > s4mid4re said:
> ...


mmm?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

Necron said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > Necron said:
> ...


...........................?


----------



## mucus (Nov 29, 2011)

this would make me the combo breaker


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 29, 2011)

ಠ_ಠ


----------



## mucus (Nov 29, 2011)

you didn't look at me that way last night.


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

official bump post


----------



## Narayan (Nov 30, 2011)

almost 200


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

almost, we'll make it there pretty soon...
then just 800 more to one thousand


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 30, 2011)

2 more


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

well... that would be posts...
the 200th reply is the 201st post


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2011)

lul


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 30, 2011)

^ Fail.


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

wow that was the most major fail i've seen in a very very long time.


----------



## xylos (Nov 30, 2011)

Sucks to fail


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

Nah, fail happens all the time.  You must learn to live with it.


----------



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2011)

Why is the post merging so effective after the upgrade? Go back to v2


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

you have to wait a little bit before you post again for the posts to not merge


----------



## mucus (Nov 30, 2011)

petition :  thread renamed: The Million Replies Game


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 30, 2011)

mucus said:


> petition :  thread renamed: The Million Replies Game



+1


----------



## mucus (Dec 1, 2011)

bumped for success


----------



## rastsan (Dec 1, 2011)

what a waste...


----------



## mucus (Dec 1, 2011)

yeah well, what are you gonna do about it?  hit report?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 1, 2011)

the thread hasn't been fix'd until it's locked....


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

i'll lock you!


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

Lock me where?

*sees the candy in his hand*
um, I think I have some spare time, sir.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

i'll lock you in a completely nonsexual place.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

Okay then... 

*gently reaches for the candy with soft hands*


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

:unches in teeth with brass knuckles:: that crap will rot your teeth kid


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

*sob* uh... *sob* thank you for caring so badly about me *sob*

What should I call you...?
Should I... um, just call you master?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

pssh bitches with no teeth should watch their tongues.
and you can call me mucus.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

mucus-sama... stop verbally abusing me like that.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

no.  all i know how to do is to abuse.  
::clutches baseball bat::


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

Wah! mucus-sama, please! I'll... I'll do anything for you.


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

then accept this baseball bat to the back of your skull as you bite the curb.


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah... please stop poking my dirty genitals with the baseball bat! 

...! Wait! It... it won't fit inside me...!


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

yes it will





how many replies do we have..

ho


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 2, 2011)

Ah..! *sob* It's.... it feels so cold *sob* inside me... *sob* 

mucus-sama... there's.... there's something bulging inside your pants...
*peels off pants*

It's... um, so warm...


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

thats enough of that.

how about the weather


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 2, 2011)

youre name is stupid and dont insult me or all give a lesson that not even youre mam gaved piece of shit


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

....what?


----------



## KazoWAR (Dec 2, 2011)

http://video.adultswim.com/family-guy/personal-trainers.html


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 2, 2011)

mucus said:


> ....what?


----------



## mucus (Dec 2, 2011)

no you don't


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

it's gonna take me forever to get a million replies by myself


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## alidsl (Dec 3, 2011)

wut


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

ily too mucus~


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

ily me too


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

Love party~


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 3, 2011)

PARTY IN YOUR PANTS


----------



## mucus (Dec 3, 2011)

would you all just stay away from my pants please?


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 3, 2011)

no


----------



## mucus (Dec 10, 2011)

Rise from your grave!
HARROOOOOOOO
/me becomes a werewolf


----------

